

Steve Jobs and Eric Schmidt Spotted Together Again: Photos - niravs
http://gizmodo.com/5503004/steve-jobs-and-eric-schmidt-spotted-together-again-photos

======
roc
You may choose a public place for the neutrality. But you _only_ choose the
outdoor table for the attention. Steve Jobs' image is too controlled for that
to be random.

They were probably just passing time until they got spotted, making fun of
some common annoyance (newspapers, from the sound of it) so they'd be sure to
convey the desired friendly, casual image.

------
jrockway
Does Steve ever get tired of wearing the same clothes every day?

His shoes are pretty excellent, though.

~~~
philwelch
"Does Steve ever get tired of wearing the same clothes every day?"

Don't you ever get tired of having to pick something different every day? I
have to imagine that's the rationale. Steve isn't the one who has to look at
Steve, though. I don't imagine he cares.

~~~
jrockway
No, I don't get tired of having to pick something different every day.

------
bad_user
Celebrity gossip? Jesus.

~~~
aresant
Google / Apple fist-fight is about the biggest story in tech, and will likely
impact the next few decades of dev!

The two principals meeting in public without Steve's hands wringing Eric's
neck is a real story.

~~~
mapleoin
I dunno, maybe I'm more romantic, but my kind of programming celebrities
appear in mailing list text-only posts rather than paparazzi pictures.

------
padmanabhan01
So, Jobs really drives a car with no license plate! Interesting.

~~~
lanstein
He and half of the rest of the Valley.

~~~
lsb
Here in Cambridge we call that a bicycle.

~~~
lanstein
It's ridiculous.

Driving without a license plate in the Valley : Smoking weed in public in SF.

------
endtime
I thought the linked body language analysis ([http://gizmodo.com/5503192/so-
awkward-steve-jobs-and-eric-sc...](http://gizmodo.com/5503192/so-awkward-
steve-jobs-and-eric-schmidts-body-language-analyzed)) was more interesting
than the article itself. If Schmidt is scared of Jobs, I have to wonder why. I
can't think of too many things Apple can do to Google...the main one I can
think of is the rumored switch to using MS/Bing services on Apple portable
devices.

------
matth
This reminds me of how celebrities often meet up at the Ivy when they want to
attract buzz/speculation about potential projects or simply to make at
statement.

~~~
davidmurphy
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Ivy_(Los_Angeles)>

------
abossy
I'm completely against celebrity gossip, but this article does have one tidbit
of useful information for Bay Area residents: Charlie Ayers owns a cafe in the
Town & Country Center. I'll have to check it out!

